# Does anyone have a fish style handle tutorial?



## mlau (Mar 26, 2016)

I just got my Heiji Chinese cleaver in the mail earlier in the week.
While I love the blade, the handle is driving me nuts.

Does anyone have a fish style handle tutorial?
Our king of cleavers (Andy777) seems to very highly regard these.


----------



## daveb (Mar 26, 2016)

Older thread on here encouraged folks to post pics of Fish handles. Limited google-fu from phone, should not be hard to find.

Not an exhaustive thread but it's the only one like it anywhere (that I'm aware of)


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2016)

daveb said:


> Older thread on here encouraged folks to post pics of Fish handles. Limited google-fu from phone, should not be hard to find.
> 
> Not an exhaustive thread but it's the only one like it anywhere (that I'm aware of)




Here's the thread...

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...inal-Rehandle-King?p=7555&viewfull=1#post7555


It's not a tutorial (doubt that exists) but it's at least we have examples of the man's work.


----------



## mlau (Apr 2, 2016)

Seems like a standard (but extremely well executed) western handle.

On a side note, Heiji has offered to reshape the handle.

Does anyone have the width/thickness of a Sugimoto handle?


----------

